# ls command on FtpServer



## Orige (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello..

I have a problem with my FtpServer.
When I use "ls" command, the ftp show me this error:

```
500 Illegal EPRT command
500 Illegal PORT command
```

Ok.
I read about Passive Mode and Masquerade Address.
My passive ports (60000:65535) are free and Masquerade Address was configured.

Commands like "pwd" and "cd" works fine.
On Ftp shell , I used the "pasv" command but the same errors showed.

Pf rules.:

```
pass in quick on $ext_if inet proto tcp from any to any port 2121 keep state
pass in quick on $ext_if inet proto tcp from any to any port 60000 >< 65535 keep state
```

What can I do?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/ftp.html


----------



## Orige (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks SirDice but I don't needed this configuration.
I found the problem.

Some Clients have a Firewall, blocking the connection with my FtpServer.

Thanks again!


----------

